

Phonebloks shows working prototype in new video - phonebloks
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KmewIC-eV4

======
TheMagicHorsey
I know Google is working on this, and they are very smart, but this modular
phone idea seems so daft to me.

It seems to me the way forward is more efficient and integrated SOCs with as
many functions as possible integrated on a single chip, to minimize cost and
energy needs. The mass of complicated interconnects and all these
interchangeable components seems like a path to inefficiency and waste to me.

PCs are composed of interconnected components, yet when I build a new PC every
five years I don't recycle the parts from the old PC into the new one. I
usually get all new parts.

There are advantages to having a modular system, but I think those advantages
are less important in a mobile device where battery life is of paramount
importance.

